
Ask HN: What are your favorite note taking and to-do list apps? - throwawayt856
What apps are you using for taking notes and planning your to-do list?
======
jjjbokma
_scratch_ buffer in Emacs, which I configured to open in Markdown mode. Some
notes I publish on my microblog [0][1], which consists of a single file with
Markdown entries. Other more private stuff, like my computer's configuration
in Markdown files.

[0] [http://plurrrr.com/](http://plurrrr.com/)

[1] [https://github.com/john-bokma/tumblelog](https://github.com/john-
bokma/tumblelog)

------
karmakaze
Sublime Text--it survives OS crashes even for new unsaved documents.

On mobile, i use whatever is on the device, right now Google Keep, before it
was Memo+

------
elviejo
org-mode in emacs. It's free form and structured at the same Time. You get
your to-do's together with the work you are producing. It has an agenda and
Google calendar integration.

I wish non emacs users could use org-mode..

~~~
jjjbokma
I used to use org-mode a lot, but switched mostly to Markdown as that's what
"the rest of the world" uses :-(.

------
jppope
Typora.

